# Wie bezahlt ihr eure Games auf Spieleplattformen wie Steam, Uplay und Co?



## Desktop (26. März 2014)

Schon seit längerem kaufe ich Spiele nur mehr als Download, weil ich es erstens praktischer finde und zweitens auch billiger, weil es sehr oft wirklich tolle Rabatte und Aktionen gibt. Ich nutze hauptsächlich Steam und lade dort mein Guthaben mit paysafecard auf. Mir ist die Sicherheit meiner Bank bzw. Kreditkartendaten wichtig, daher bevorzuge ich diese prepaid Variante. 

Schließlich liest mal mittlerweile fast schon im Wochentakt von irgendwelchen Hacks, wo Kundendaten entwendet werden. 

Macht ihr euch auch Gedanken darüber und zahlt prepaid oder nutzt ihr dafür Kreditkarten etc?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2014)

Paypal ! Einfach, sicher. Nutze ich auch für andere Kleckerbeträge außerhalb von Steam.


----------



## Mothman (26. März 2014)

Mastercard und gelegentlich Paypal oder Steamguthaben (durch Kartenverkäufe erlangt).


----------



## Onlinestate (26. März 2014)

Von PayPal nehme ich mittlerweile großen Abstand. Ich zahle fast ausschließlich mit Kreditkarte oder Sofortüberweisung. 
Was über meine Kreditkarte gebucht wird habe ich immer in Blick. Teilweise wird bei den Transaktionen auch ein von mir festgelegtes Passwort abgefragt, aber über die Sicherheit der Kreditkarte mache ich mir deswegen keine Illusionen. Das schöne ist ja, dass du sowieso nicht haftest. Musst dich nur im Falle des Falles drum kümmern.


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2014)

Paypal oder Paysafecard.


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. März 2014)

Paysafe Card; kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage Geld direkt von Konten oder dergleichen via Internet zu Überweißen. Ich bin auch kein Freund von Online-Banking.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Kreditkarte ... seit über einem Jahrzehnt.

Bislang gab es keine Beanstandung, einzig und allein ein "Upgrade" in Höhe von 10 AUD wurde einmal doppelt abgebucht. Nach dem Urlaub kurze Info an die Bank, der Betrag wurde zurückgebucht ... fertig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. März 2014)

Ich kaufe in letzter Zeit ausschließlich Spiele über Steam und bezahle die dann mit Steamguthaben. Das kann man sich mittlerweile bequem mit Karten aufladen, die es u.a. im Media Markt gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2014)

Ich nutze an sich für Downloads nur Steam, da zahle ich per KK und mache mir da auch keine Sorgen, denn WENN eine Firma "gehackt" wird, dann ist man als Kunde trotzdem auf der sicheren Seite und hat lediglich etwas Ärger, den Vorfall bei seinem KK-Unternehmen zu melden. Und grad bei Steam ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines erfolgreichen Hacks IMHO geringer als bei zB KeyShops oder so, bei denen man teilweise sogar das Gefühl hat, dass der Shop selber vlt die Daten missbraucht, weil die so unseriös wirken...  

 Aber das mit dem Aufladen eines Steam-Guthabens hört sich auch gut an, werde ich vlt auch mal machen.


----------



## Hawkins (26. März 2014)

Ich zahl zu 95% per Paypal und 5% mit Kreditkarte.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt. Klar, ein Risiko gibts immer.


Die Paysafecard wird in zu wenigen Shops akzeptiert und ausserhalb Europas ohne ist sie ohnehin nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2014)

Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, habe ich mir damals ein Konto bei  Click&Buy gemacht. Allerdings wurde das irgendwann nicht mehr von  Steam unterstützt (warum auch immer) und seitdem nutze ich überall nur  noch Paypal. Bisher hatte ich zum Glück keine Probleme und bin sehr  zufrieden damit. Gerade mit Paypal kann man ja mittlerweile eigentlich  fast überall bezahlen. Das ist schon sehr praktisch und geht einfach.



Onlinestate schrieb:


> *Von PayPal nehme ich mittlerweile großen Abstand*. Ich zahle fast ausschließlich mit Kreditkarte oder Sofortüberweisung.
> Was über meine Kreditkarte gebucht wird habe ich immer in Blick. Teilweise wird bei den Transaktionen auch ein von mir festgelegtes Passwort abgefragt, aber über die Sicherheit der Kreditkarte mache ich mir deswegen keine Illusionen. Das schöne ist ja, dass du sowieso nicht haftest. Musst dich nur im Falle des Falles drum kümmern.



Woran liegt das? Hattest du schlechte Erfahrungen mit PayPal gemacht?


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? Hattest du schlechte Erfahrungen mit PayPal gemacht?


 
Naja, eher man weiß was Paypal so für ein Fragwürdiger Laden ist, weswegen ich aus moralischen Gründen die Nutzung nicht gut heißen kann
Ansonsten, nja, PaySafe Cards, aus dem Grund um Maß zu halten und nicht jeden Krams zu kaufen und dann 100 Spiele zu haben die man nie spielt


----------



## Onlinestate (26. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? Hattest du schlechte Erfahrungen mit PayPal gemacht?


Sind mehrere Punkte die sich mit der Zeit summiert haben. Zum einen gab es immer wieder Berichte von Hacks und Hijacks, und zum anderen hat der Laden nie einen wirklich professionellen Eindruck gemacht. Hatte jetzt zwar selbst keine großen Probleme mit denen, aber gab irgendwann auch bessere Alternativen. Hinzu kam dann, dass es mir quasi unmöglich war meinen Fernseher damit zu zahlen, weil bei mehr als 1000 Euro zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen greifen. Dann haben manche Händler die Gebühren einfach auf den Kunden umgelegt. Da hat die Bestellung mit PayPal eben zwei Euro mehr gekostet als mit Sofortüberweisung oder Kreditkarte. 
Mir ist es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr möglich irgendwelche Änderungen an meinem Account zu machen, weil eine Verifikation per SMS und Passwort ja nicht ausreicht. Ich muss natürlich noch eine Sicherheitsfrage beantworten, wo ich vor Jahren einfach irgendwas eingetippt habe. 
Zu guter Letzt kostet meine Kreditkarte eine jährliche Gebühr, welche mir ab einem gewissen Umsatz zurück erstattet wird. Daher nutze ich die natürlich häufiger um die paar Kröten zurück zu kriegen.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kreditkarte ... seit über einem Jahrzehnt.


 Dito. Wobei ich sie in den meisten Fällen nicht abspeichere sondern lieber immer neu eintippe.
Ich versuche sie aber nicht allzuweit zu streuen. Bei kleineren Läden wo ich nur einmal und nie wieder etwas bestelle nehme ich wenn möglich Amazon Payments (per KK).

Ausnahme sind Einkäufe über iTunes, seit es mal einen Fall gab bei dem einige Konten "gehackt" wurden. Aber ich denke das lag eher an miesen Passwörtern. Aber REWE bietet immer mal wieder 20% Rabatt auf die Prepaidkarten und nachdem Apple sonst schon nie Rabatt gibt schlag ich da immer zu.


----------



## Monalye (26. März 2014)

Ich lade mein Steam-Guthaben einmal im Monat mit Paysafecards auf und bezahle meine Einkäufe über dieses Steam-Guthaben. Ganz selten, wenn ich mal keine PSC zur Hand habe, aber ein interessantes Angebot schon fast ausläuft, lade ich das Guthaben auch mit Sofortüberweisung von meinem Konto auf.


----------



## The_Final (26. März 2014)

Ich zahle meine Steam-Käufe eigentlich immer mit Paysafecard.


----------



## Monalye (26. März 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Paysafe Card; kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage Geld direkt von Konten oder dergleichen via Internet zu Überweißen. Ich bin auch kein Freund von Online-Banking.



Das versteh ich nicht ganz, mit der Paysafecard überweist du ja nichts von deinem Konto. Eine Paysafecard kaufst du ganz normal wie ein Handyguthaben, die gibts für Euro 10,--, 25,-- und 50,--. Auf diesem Bon ist dann eine Seriennummer oder halt ein Code, so wie zb. bei deinen PC-Spielen, diese Nummer gibst du ein und hast dein Guthaben auf Steam.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht ganz, mit der Paysafecard überweist du ja nichts von deinem Konto. Eine Paysafecard kaufst du ganz normal wie ein Handyguthaben, die gibts für Euro 10,--, 25,-- und 50,--. Auf diesem Bon ist dann eine Seriennummer oder halt ein Code, so wie zb. bei deinen PC-Spielen, diese Nummer gibst du ein und hast dein Guthaben auf Steam.



ich hab mal in fett was zugefügt, wodurch klar wird, was er (IMHO) meinte:  " _Paysafe Card *nutze ich*; *DENN* *es* kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage Geld direkt von Konten oder dergleichen via Internet zu Überweißen_"


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...um Maß zu halten und nicht jeden Krams zu kaufen und dann 100 Spiele zu haben die man nie spielt


 Zu spät ...


----------



## iceman035 (27. März 2014)

Paypal seit 5 Jahren.Nie Probleme gehabt.Wird auch viel dummes Zeug darüber gelabert


----------



## Desktop (28. März 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.

So wie es ausschaut, halten sich Paypal, paysafecard und Kreditkarte so ziemlich die Waage. Bei Paypal braucht man ein Konto oder? Bei der Kreditkarte mal sicher. Daher glaube ich auch dass es zukünftig immer mehr prepaid Karten geben wird, auch weil man die überall bekommt.

Ich hab sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet, dass man im Play Store ohne Kreditkarte zahlen kann. Endlich ist das möglich per Geschenkkarte. Ich hab halt irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, dort meine Kreditkartendaten zu hinterlassen.

Auch wenn man im Fall eines Missbrauchs das Geld zurückbekommt, hab ich Scherereien und muss aktiv was tun, damit wieder alles in Ordnung ist. Das fällt bei prepaid einfach weg.


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2014)

Desktop schrieb:


> Auch wenn man im Fall eines Missbrauchs das Geld zurückbekommt, hab ich Scherereien und muss aktiv was tun, damit wieder alles in Ordnung ist. Das fällt bei prepaid einfach weg.


Naja, bei Prepaidkarten musst dich dich aktiv um die Anschaffung der Karten kümmern. Und das regelmäßig. Bei KK hast du nur im unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle, dass mal was schief läuft, etwas worum du dich kümmern musst. Ich hatte jedenfalls bisher keine Probleme mit KK und keinerlei "Arbeit".


----------



## Desktop (2. April 2014)

Da hast du schon Recht, aber so richtig "aktiv" muss ich auch nicht werden. Ich kaufe paysafecard meistens beim Kiosk oder bei Tankstellen, wo ich sowieso vorbei komme. Eine KK besitze ich auch, aber die benutz ich eher auf Reisen, weil ohne gehts in Hotels etc. nicht.


----------



## Seabrush (3. April 2014)

Gar nicht!! Programme wie Steam, Origin und UPlay sind doch eh nur virenverseuchte Trojaner-Apps, die von der NSA entwickelt wurden, um ehrlichen Kunden die Bankkonten auszurauben!!!


----------



## lolxd999 (4. April 2014)

Seabrush schrieb:


> Gar nicht!! Programme wie Steam, Origin und UPlay sind doch eh nur virenverseuchte Trojaner-Apps, die von der NSA entwickelt wurden, um ehrlichen Kunden die Bankkonten auszurauben!!!


 
Vor allem weil man z.B. bei Paysafecards ungemein viele Bankdaten (nämlich gar keine!) angibt ... Typischer Troll


----------



## AdmiralZorn (9. April 2014)

Paysafe Card und seit der Umstellung das man nicht mehr Paysafe Cards kombinieren kann, Paysafe Card als Steam Guthaben. Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nicht, hätte ich warscheinlich immer noch nur die Retail-Spiele in der Bibliothek


----------



## EngelEngelchen (9. April 2014)

Ich zahle mit Paypal


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

Kreditkarte

Ich hatte ein einziges Mal ein Problem mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten. Da ist aber nichts passiert, die Bank hat die Karte beim ersten Versuch, sie zu verwenden umgehend gesperrt und mich kontaktiert, um mir wenige Tage eine neue zu senden. Wie sich herausstellte, hat sich aber jemand meine PayPal-Daten gekrallt, nachdem ich mein PayPal-Konto mit der Kreditkarte verknüpft hatte. Deshalb traue ich meiner Kreditkarte eher als PayPal und verwende nach Möglichkeit auch diese. Nur bei wenigen Shops, etwa dem Humble Store, komme ich leider nicht um PayPal herum. Bei Steam und Amazon, etc. nutze ich aber die Visa.


----------



## keepster (8. Mai 2014)

AdmiralZorn schrieb:


> Paysafe Card und seit der Umstellung das man nicht mehr Paysafe Cards kombinieren kann, Paysafe Card als Steam Guthaben. Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nicht, hätte ich warscheinlich immer noch nur die Retail-Spiele in der Bibliothek


Nicht eine 100% richtige aussage muss ich dir leider mitteilen.  Durch "mypaysafecard", bzw eine Anmeldung auf der paysafecard HP, kann man jetzt die Karten auf einem Account kombinieren und dann via Username und Passwort bezahlen.  Wenn es einen interessiert kann man auch "rewards points" sammeln als myPLUS Mitglied - ist einfach eine andere Option!


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2014)

Oft Paypal, manchmal VISA, manchmal Master, gelegentlich Steam Guthaben.


----------



## HanFred (8. Mai 2014)

Paypal wenn möglich, ansonsten Mastercard. Paypal läuft via Kreditkarte. Es ist bequemer, nur ein Passwort eintippen zu müssen, selbst wenn ich meine Kreditkartendaten längst auswendig kenne. Diese lasse ich von den Seiten eher ungern speichern.
Im SEN-Store nur noch mit gekauftem Guthaben  , da sind mir die Preise allerdings i.d.R. ohnehin zu hoch.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

WoW z.B. bezahl ich über GiroPay. Da ich bei der Postbank bin geht das sehr gut. Auch andere Sachen bezahl ich darüber.
Ansonsten, wenn das nicht geht, dann kauf ich mir PaySafe Karten, auch da wieder über GiroPay und bezahl dann eben mit der PaySafe bei jeweiligen Dienst.

Kreditkarte habe ich nicht und diese Abzocker von Paypal können mich mal.
Muss am ende aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was da besser ist.
Eine Allgemeine Top Lösung gibt es da nicht.


----------



## AdmiralZorn (13. Mai 2014)

keepster schrieb:


> Nicht eine 100% richtige aussage muss ich dir leider mitteilen.  Durch "mypaysafecard", bzw eine Anmeldung auf der paysafecard HP, kann man jetzt die Karten auf einem Account kombinieren und dann via Username und Passwort bezahlen.  Wenn es einen interessiert kann man auch "rewards points" sammeln als myPLUS Mitglied - ist einfach eine andere Option!


Danke, ich hätte mich ein wenig präziser ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte die anonyme Bezahlung mit Paysafe ohne mypaysafecard, die geht bekanntlich seit der Umstellung wegen der Geldwäsche nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Desktop (20. Mai 2014)

Nutzt jemand von euch denn mypaysafecard? Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eben weil man dann PINs kombinieren kann und alles in diesem Konto zusammen hat. Find ich schon praktisch auch dass man dann nur mehr Login und Passwort braucht statt der langen PIN. Die Geschichte mit dem Restguthaben ist dann auch vom Tisch.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2014)

Desktop schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem Restguthaben ist dann auch vom Tisch.


 Welches Restguthaben?
Man konnte doch immer schon mehrere PSCs zum Bezahlen angeben und somit das komplette Guthaben von den Karten runterschaufeln...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man konnte doch immer schon mehrere PSCs zum Bezahlen angeben und somit das komplette Guthaben von den Karten runterschaufeln...


 
Schon seit ein paar Jahren ist das in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich, zur Geldwäscheprävention.


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Schon seit ein paar Jahren ist das in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich, zur Geldwäscheprävention.


Hm? Hab ich das nicht letztes Jahr irgendwann noch gemacht?


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bezahle bei Steam meistens mit Sofortüberweisung, das klappt alles reibungslos und ohne Probleme.


----------

